
Oakland Is Second U.S. City to Legalize Magic Mushrooms - jelliclesfarm
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisettevoytko/2019/06/05/oakland-legalizes-magic-mushrooms-second-us-city-to-do-so/
======
bifrost
Except they can't really since its federally controlled. They can choose to
not enforce the law regarding controlled substances which I suspect is going
to make other prosecutions interesting in a bad way.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Denver did it. What do you mean ‘except they can’t..’? Marijuana isn’t
federally legal either and they are only decriminalizing magic mushrooms,
peyote, ayahuasca etc

~~~
bifrost
What Denver did isn't legal either.

The DEA regulates all scheduled drugs, not states and absolutely not cities.
Cities are generally prohibited from making laws contravening state and
federal law (not always followed and the cities basically always lose the
lawsuits).

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I think DEA regulations apply only when crossing state borders.

~~~
bifrost
Nope! This is also why weed in any federal building is a federal crime.
Probably a bad idea to smoke weed in a national park too.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Yes. Good point. But isn’t there a difference between legalization and
decriminalization? CA has already drawn a line in the sand with our state law
enforcement answers sanctuary state status..especially with their
cooperation..or lack there of..with the feds and federal agencies.

~~~
bifrost
Ignoring federal law doesn't make anything legal, it just makes it harder to
get caught. California is going to end up in an interesting battle one way or
another.

